
Show HN: New Mezon PHP Router wich is up to 60 times faster then Slim one - gdever
https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-router/blob/master/doc/router-slim.md
======
pachico
Dude, seriously, you should probably stop submitting this, It's been noted and
it might be a cool project, but submitting it every 3 days won't help much.

